# Don't you get lonely out here?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

When the storms/tornadoes came through here a few weeks ago, we had several huge oak trees blown down. 

As expected, before long a fellow showed up who wanted to cut the wood for him to heat his home and to sell. 

He has been at it for several days and this morning, as expected, he came by to cut some more wood. 

He found me, as usual, working on the Caboose Layout. He looked at me and asked: 

"Don't you get lonely out here?" 

The question left me a bit confused until I realized that some folks might think that a guy who has nothing better to do with his time than to be working on a model train layout that is out in a field (surrounded by woods) and more than a stones throw away from the house to be lonely. 

I grew up and went to school in the Chicago area, I met my wife while she was a student nurse in London, England, I traveled 5 states as a salesman before I retired and now we live in the middle of nowhere, not because we are lonely but because we WANT to be far away from the crowded areas we grew up in and worked in. 

How can one be lonely when the computers and telephones link us with friends all over the world and we belong to multiple organizations with large memberships? 

But then... 

Is it this particular hobby that suggests or implies loneliness? 

Do others perceive "US" (note: "US" includes YOU) as participating in this hobby because they think we are lonely? 

What do YOU think? 

Do YOUR friends think you are a model railroader because (they think) you are not active in group activities? 

How do YOU think others perceive Model Railroading as a hobby? 

Any other comments and impressions about how you think others regard "US" are welcome. 

Jerry


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry, 

Most of the time I feel people view me as a person with to much time on his hands and other times a person with to much money. I do not have an abundance of either so it must come down to priorities. Plan and simple, our interests and priorities are different. 

But when I have an open house and invite family and friends over, they sure do like to run the trains and eat a lot of food. Good times. Now we all have something in common. Then when to food is gone, everyone goes home and I'm all alone again working on my railroad. Does that sum it up? 

.................Jim


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

According to sis; 
I'm 61 going on 5


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Nope. I like the sense of accomplishment I get when I finish a particular project on my railroad. Jim's right, it is about priorities. My railroads are built with the end userS in mind. 

Mark


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I also was born and raised in the Chicago Area. ( Blue Island Ill) I had never been any where. I joined the Air Force. I spent 3 years 3 months and 28 days in MT Home Idaho. I love Idaho. 

When I got out I found out I hate cities. 

Where I am at Lake Pleasant is 10 miles west all state land. Two housed North , 1200 feet , is BLM land to Black Canyon City aprox 20 miles. 

I am 45 miles north and west of down town Phoenix off I 17 on the way to flag staff in the desert. 

There are 15 houses all 2.5 and 5 acer lots. 

I never married. I live here a lone and I am never loney. I have local Gentry ( animals) that come to visit and get a drink of water. The neighbors dogs and one cat come to visit when I am out work on the lay out. Day or Night . 

I play/ work on my trains. 

Just because one play with trains Doesn't make you lonly. 

Trains is like any other hobby. 

The guy next door does charity work. 

Two doors after that the guy makes Antque replicas. 

Next to him and the two accross the street raise horses. 

Two guys on this street have complete Machine shops and make proto type stuff. 

One guy, who was a member of Blue Oyster Cult, works for the Air Force in CSI. 

You are lonly only if you want to be. 

JJ 

PS I forgot. The J W's come by to check on the layout progress. Some times they leave thier pamphelts some times we sit down and talk of Cabbages and Kings.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Jerry. 

By the storm activity on my radar screen you should be in the basement. It's 7:40 PM Pacific here in California not sure in AK. Big storms leaving Oklahoma headed your way!!!!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry simple answer to your question is, No. I'm retired and Jill still works three days a week. Its what I call "Me" time. I pop in doors a couple of times a day and see whats happening here on MLS. Other than that I have developed the mind set, that the longer a project takes to complete, the more value for money.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

yes it is


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats why I came out of the closet and admitted to being a "garden railroader" and started having open houses and got onto MLS.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Id have to agree with Marty, it's like any hobby, If you don't have someone with the same interest to brainstorm and chat with, It can get lonely and loose it's luster (IE: my car)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

But as Bob Grosh once said GET OUT THERE and BUILD SOMETHING... I truly am trying to get some tracks down. I started last fall but the snow stopped me .. which gave me some time to think about how I truly needed to go about getting this loop of track down. I do feel lonely at times but not much. Knowing you guys are but a few key strokes away helps! Progress so far, Built a basic loop of ladder roadbed to match the sectional track I'm using for this first attempt. Lesson learned building ladder to fit sectional is difficult. I''ve moved that loop 4 times now. I have two half circles of curves clamped up and moving them I've learned that the split jaw clamp screws will bend. That digging up sod by hand is tough work but tougher when the ground is wet. That mowing around the roadbed when I move it is not fun. That staking the ladder roadbed will be required as it does move on it's own. The wonderful NY state economy has more folks leaving and one of my best friends who has pledged help with the railway is moving south for work. He has gone with me to train shows and to train stores and helped run my live steam Ruby bash at times. I will miss him. I ahve other friends that will help though if I ask. 

Lonely? No not really. 

Chas


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sean.... Glad to see you posting again..


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My thanks to everyone for your replies. In reading them I agree with everyone as I think we have all had a lot of similar experiences. 

Perhaps a friend said it best when he told me he "was born without the train gene." His personal family history includes a number of railroaders yet he has zero interest in trains of any kind. On the other hand I have zero family railroad history but I love trains. 

I guess he was right - we either have the train gene or we don't. By the same token it is great if we have local friends who share the hobby but many of us don't so we may end up with more friends many miles away than we have locally. 

In my case I suspect I spend so much time building or adding on to layouts that I do not have time to get bored or lonely. My concern about retiring was that I would not be able to afford traveling or most other hobbies. Thanks to this hobby I travel so little that I can afford to make a few trips now and then but most trips are via a keyboard. 

Thanks to this hobby there are friends I have not seen in years but when I see them again it will be as if we had last visited yesterday. 

Jerry


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Up until now, no, I never felt "lonely" out there in the backyard. It was my little world to escape the hassles & stress of the big world. That might change now. In march, 2010 I lost my wife of 33 years to kidney cancer, and now just last week I lost my closest friend of 35 years to colon cancer. he & I got into "outdoor" railroading about the same time 15 or so years ago. For the most part, I worked alone on mine and he did the same with his but if either needed help, the other would make the 60 mile trip to help out. We made the 35 mile trip to the hobby shop together, attended local club tours and 4 Nat'l Conventions together, KC would have been #5. So although I worked outback alone, I never felt alone because I knew there were people to share it with. Now that they are gone, I might be feeling "Alone" out back.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By ddevoto on 24 May 2011 08:41 PM 
Jerry. 

By the storm activity on my radar screen you should be in the basement. It's 7:40 PM Pacific here in California not sure in AK. Big storms leaving Oklahoma headed your way!!!! 


Hi Dan, 

Arkansas always gets a lot of tornadoes but this has been a much worse year than usual. We have been fortunate in that we only lost a few trees in the last storms and the major damage bypassed us. 

I guess I tend to be fatalistic. I figure that the chances of a tornado actually hitting the precise spot I happen to be at is really very small (kind of like the chances of winning big at a casino). 

I have to admit that I enjoy watching a strong storm and I usually head to the caboose and sleep in the camper when one is expected. That way I can enjoy watching the storm from the cupola and if things go really bad I would head for the bathroom in the caboose where there are no windows and the walls and roof are steel. It would take a pretty strong storm to move or lift a 52,000 lb caboose. 

I do take a few precautions. Last week I had a guy cut down some trees and branches that I thought might be big enough to damage the camper or caboose and admittedly there have been a few storms this year that caused me to leave the camper and head to the caboose getting soaked in the process. 

Heck, I'm 67 years old and I'm not going to live forever so I enjoy what I can while I can. 

Regards, 

Jerry


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with you Jerry, I'm only a kid of 63 years old but if I dropped over dead today I wouldn't feel cheated. Life hasn't been perfect, but I've enjoyed it and I plan to continue to enjoy it as long as I can. And a big part of that enjoyment is playing with trains. And I'm blessed with good train friends within 10 to 40 miles, so if I do feel lonely, I can always get together with one or more of them. 
Bob


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Bob in Kalamazoo on 25 May 2011 10:21 AM 
I agree with you Jerry, I'm only a kid of 63 years old but if I dropped over dead today I wouldn't feel cheated. Life hasn't been perfect, but I've enjoyed it and I plan to continue to enjoy it as long as I can. And a big part of that enjoyment is playing with trains. And I'm blessed with good train friends within 10 to 40 miles, so if I do feel lonely, I can always get together with one or more of them. 
Bob 



Hi Bob, 

When I read Fred's comments: 

"I never felt alone because I knew there were people to share it with. Now that they are gone, I might be feeling "Alone" out back." 

I started to respond but I deleted my response without posting it because my words seemed inadequate. 

I think your words are better than mine would have been. 

"a big part of that enjoyment is playing with trains. And I'm blessed with good train friends within 10 to 40 miles, so if I do feel lonely, I can always get together with one or more of them." 

I hope that Fred will be able to discover some new train buddies who are not too far from him. In the meantime he has a world of friends waiting to be discovered here on MLS. 

With you and me Fred already has two new train buddies and I am sure that everyone else posting on this topic feels the same. 

Jerry


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Jerry, 
Yes, when I read Fred's comments I know it made me feel kind of sad. I'm one of the younger ones of my train friends within a shorter distance and I suspect I'll have to deal with one or more of them going on at some point. It will make life a little more lonely, but I also realize that I could very easily be the next one to move on. Life has no gaurantees, we need to spend our time wisely. 

And Fred, like Jerry said, you have two (and I'm sure many more) train buddies on MLS. If you're ever in SW Michigan I would love to have you stop by and play trains with me. 
Bob 



Posted By Jerry McColgan on 25 May 2011 01:42 PM 
[] 

Hi Bob, 

When I read Fred's comments: 

"I never felt alone because I knew there were people to share it with. Now that they are gone, I might be feeling "Alone" out back." 

I started to respond but I deleted my response without posting it because my words seemed inadequate. 

I think your words are better than mine would have been. 

"a big part of that enjoyment is playing with trains. And I'm blessed with good train friends within 10 to 40 miles, so if I do feel lonely, I can always get together with one or more of them." 

I hope that Fred will be able to discover some new train buddies who are not too far from him. In the meantime he has a world of friends waiting to be discovered here on MLS. 

With you and me Fred already has two new train buddies and I am sure that everyone else posting on this topic feels the same. 

Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

As one of the "younger ones" in lodge I've attended many funeral services for deceased brethren in my short time in lodge...many of which I never knew or met. They travelled the same path as I and they made my path that much better for their having travelled it. The same can be said of our fellowship here (& elsewhere). We may be alone but we are never lonely. 

Fred, my sincerest condolences on your losses. 

Chas


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By ddevoto on 24 May 2011 08:41 PM 
Jerry. 

By the storm activity on my radar screen you should be in the basement. It's 7:40 PM Pacific here in California not sure in AK. Big storms leaving Oklahoma headed your way!!!! 


Just a quick update about how we just never know what the weather is going to do. When Dan posted his warning yesterday, strong storms possibly containing tornadoes were forecast but did not happen (here). 

Today the bad weather was forecast to miss us here and I was sitting in the cupola with my "Rain Train" on the layout outside, watching The Battle of the Bulge on TV when it suddenly sounded like God was banging on the roof of the cupola. 

Pretty much out of nowhere there was a sudden downpour of quarter size hail. The larger white spots in the 1st photo are the sheep. The rest of the white spots are hail. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Caboose Layout/hail1.jpg 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Caboose Layout/hail2.jpg 

Hail is the attention getter that makes me start thinking about where I may need to be going - very quickly. In this case it was quickly over and no harm was done. 

Jerry


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I know there are a lot of great guys in the MLS family.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have met many people that have a garden train and were the only ones in their town that had one. The lonelieness comes from not being able to share their enthusiasm with others. MLS fills that gap to a degree. My son is alone in the hobby where he lives. Because we enjoy the same hobby our connection as father and son has grown. We can use Skype to see each others outdoor trains and projects. I feel extremely fortunate to live in such a time where all these technologies can bring us together. It is the best of times. regards, Dennis.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I was happier before the guy asked me if I was lonely. 

Here I have a guy who I found cutting my wood without asking permission and who then more or less asked if I live alone. 

I am happy to get the trees cut and removed plus the guy did give me the name and phone number of someone who cut down the trees that were endangering the caboose plus he is cutting and removing the other large trees that were blown down - but - it is hard to trust and feel comfortable with someone who started out by cutting and removing wood from private land without bothering to ask permission. 

In this case I look forward to being "alone" when he is finished removing the wood because I will not feel comfortable bringing out and running expensive trains until he has finished and left. 

First impressions do matter a lot. If the guy had simply taken a few minutes to ask if he could remove those trees I would be comfortable and he would be welcome. 

Jerry


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I would rather be tinkering with my trains and related projects, working on my 1:1 projects, railfanning when on the occassional road trip back home, attending the occassional regional mr flavoured functions, catching up on the latest G-gauge news via 4+ related forums, ! 

Rather than after working hours being a couch potato either by self/roommate/or significant other bugeyed on soaps/vid games/so-called reality shows, or pissing money down the urinal at the 'bar' at least two nights a week (till mid-90s did that), and then declaring a well-full-filled life ... Those are the situations peoples of the majority find themselves in especially after their retirement wiht no hobby tend to 'shrivel up' and ..... 

Whereas all of us who are labelled "lonely" when seen partaking of this hobby, BUT actually tend to be continually challenged in learning new' and making the time to fit it all in ..... helps to keep ya feeling young ! 

imho, 
doug c


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was worried about what I was going to do when I got laied off a year and a half ago. I canciled dish network. I installed a digital antena I don't watch that much TV. I don't miss satalite as much as I thought I would. I get DVD's of movies I like used on E bay . I get Books on CD Used from E bay. Once I got use to the idea " I really don't have to be anywhere today" Life is great. Money gets tight some times but That's ok too. So far since last friday I have driven my car 8 miles each day to go to my sisters for supper. 

JJ


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If we could, my wife and I would love to live as far away from other humans as possible.. 
No other people for 50 miles in any direction would be paradise.. 
one major problem..we have to have jobs, and drive to them... 
messes up the whole system..alas. 

Scot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Scottychaos on 28 May 2011 07:47 PM 
If we could, my wife and I would love to live as far away from other humans as possible.. 
No other people for 50 miles in any direction would be paradise.. 
one major problem..we have to have jobs, and drive to them... 
messes up the whole system..alas. 

Scot 




Scot I could not do the 50 mile thing either, as much as I'd like to . But I did do 2.5 acers. That atleast keeps the madding crowd at bay, some what 

JJ


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not a fan of living within earshot of your neighbors. My preference is to be away from the maddening crowd as well. 

Ideally, if I had my druthers, I would live far enough away that I could run around nekkid and not have to worry about my neighbors coming over to join me. As it is, the property is just big enough that I can sit on my patio and fire a round off the air-soft that lands just inside the property line. This way I don't have to worry about the neighborhood kids, boldly venturing into my empire. 

Of course I am kidding. The neighbors are all afraid of me as it is, I don't need to threaten them with anything other than my good looks. 

Fil


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

People with no hobbies are the lonley ones. 

working on my layout and running trains is my time to relaxe. I deal with people everyday in my job some good some bad. For me its nice to be alone. I also like living in a rural area where I dont have to deal with neighbors and traffic.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

We are all now 5 years older than when I started this poll. For most of us that is a long 5 years (for me from 67 to 72 years old).

I was surprised to find this old poll but it made me realize that I was working/building a layout then that I have not used in a year or two and that I have lost touch with many who had posted.

I am certainly not lonely but my train activity is probably down 80%.

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Lonely? Yes, I would say I am. I grew up in a fairly small town where the people new me and called me by name when I stopped to buy gas or to go shopping. But then I moved to Florida and left all my friends and acquaintances behind. So, a year ago we moved to a development out in the country. Lots are 1 acre and bigger. Two of the neighbors have stopped to talk, but most just wave as they go by. I have trains, a Corvette and a 32 Ford. My son has a 67 Dodge van. No one has shown any interest in talking to me about anything. Please don't talk to me about being involved in a club. I've been in clubs and even been the President of Florid's largest Corvette club at the time. While clubs are a great place to meet new people they are also a great place to get pulled under by all the drama. Through MLS and my trips to Marty's and to Az and California, I've got to meet friends and have enjoyed having Mike R and Jerry B visit me here in Florida. As for Facebook friends, they are pretty much superficial for the most part. They seldom if ever message me to say hello or hay, how you doing. But then again. I'm guilty as I don't asked them either. I really feel we have become a disconnected society. Humm, come to think about it, the mail lady and mailman call me by name on a daily basis more than anyone.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

One of the realities of getting older is that you want to be near your doctor(s) and hospitals. It's great to live in the "sticks" but medical help could be problematic. I am in the middle of suburbia and world class hospitals are nearby. Although I am relatively healthy I can't help but think about the future. Someone once said "worrying about the future is time wasted. Planning for the future is time well spent".


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

We live in Rural Arkansas. Our nearest neighbors are 1/4 mile away. We get along well and look out for each other but visit little.

As the years have gone by our kids and grandkids have become more busy with their jobs, families etc. with less time to visit. Our son and his wife are buying a house so for now we see them more often.

Now we spend more time with doctors than visiting friends and medical issues prevent me from traveling to train shows etc. As I age I for one have far less energy for anything. Add to this a failing memory and I spend far less time with both the trains and with keeping up with friends around the world on the internet. 

There never were many Large Scalers in Arkansas and there are fewer now.

I used to volunteer at the Senior's Center but for now most of my outside activity is at the American Legion.

I think we all need to find others with similar interests. G Gauge Model Railroading (for me) has become a shrinking activity. The loss of LGB, LGB of America and Aristo-Craft has really put a damper on my Large Scale activity.

On the other hand, as my train activities have slowed down a lot, my discretionary income has increased proportionally.

I think it is called growing old.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow Wayne, I hope you are happy in all that planning.

I found out about 4 years ago that Rural Metro can handle a mile of dirt road and they got met to a Hospital 30 miles away just fine. 
I beat the cancer and still live here, by choice. 
I'm a mile off the pavement and across Tucson from my family and doctors.... I have room for trains and a great place to get away from It All.
I don't get lonely out here, but I do feel crowded by some I'd rather not when I venture to towns. 
I know my rattlers intent, not always sure by some glances in town....
John


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Randy Stone said:


> I really feel we have become a disconnected society.


Hi Randy,

I think there is a lot of truth there.

On the other hand, when I worked, my sales territory included all or part of Arkansas, Louisiana, Tennessee, Mississippi and Kentucky and I was in daily contact with many people (most of whom I considered friends). I had to quit most organizations because I was usually out of state when they had meetings etc. The day I retired, there was no further reason to see/visit former customers as they still had a job to go to daily that of necessity did not include visiting retired sales reps. I have not been in touch with former fellow sales reps in 15 years because they too covered multiple states and we only saw each once or twice at national sales meetings. 

Because I was gone from home so much, there was little opportunity to make local friends. My wife traveled Arkansas inspecting nursing homes so she too had little opportunity to make local friends. 

As you said, we have become a disconnected society but I think that has more to do with people moving to where the jobs are, where the jobs demand we live, where personal economics, where we want to live, medical circumstances and what family obligations may dictate.

Heck, between 17 and 20 years old I had lived in Illinois, Texas, Colorado, England and Morocco. I guess we can get used to anything and anywhere.

So much time is spent on iPhones, iPads, PCs etc. that less and less is spent face to face.

It is possible too that your friends and former friends are moving or have medical issues. At least the cost of communications (phones, internet etc.) has become so cheap that it is relatively easy and inexpensive to keep in touch with anyone. With Skype and FaceTime we can even see them while we talk with them.

I hope things improve for you.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

MLS used to have the ability to locate fellow MLSers on a map. 

I don't think that feature is available any longer. 

It would be nice if it was. I found some of my best friends right here on MLS many years ago.

Jerry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

We are all our own person.
I was an only child, living in an apt, not living near to friends.
I learned how to play alone. So, im kinda used to this. 
Some of my friends grew up in big families , almost communes. Oh the horror of this! LOL. People and noise everywhere, shared space, beds, food, etc LOL.

As i age, i find that while once highly social and connected, i am more discriminating about my time and energy.

Its always a wake up feeling when someone makes a comment about your lifestyle, beliefs, demeanor, possessions, etc., but, only that. Its ok to give comments reflection, and, move on. Hedonistic or not, be happy, by your standards. And, in the long run, we are all alone in some regard.

I play music with others, climb alone or with 1 or 2 others, have dinner club with 8, and i am a lawyer, which of course involves lots of people, and often conflict.

I no longer do galas big parties and clubs. I do community service. My priorities and needs have changed. 
I go to bluegrass jams w lots of people, and, sometimes love it, or not so much, depends on what i am getting , energy-wise. The point being......its all subjective, and ones choice.

I have several interests, and rr intensity waxes and wanes. Always there, but, not always top of the list.

I can be very social, but am mostly happy being solitary. Sometimes i like mental rest.

I realize, that modeling allows me great, no, TOTAL focus, and thus, relaxation and respite from other responsibilities, not unlike camping, running, or other internal endeavors. Like meditation. 

Oddly, while i like rr types, i did not energize from a brief membership in the rail club. I am, neither rivet counter nor anything goes, so common ground and focus can be different. And, i think like groucho said in effect, "is this the club i want to be a part of, some of these folks are a bit too obsessed". 

I have no issue playing trains, i dearly love it, and am often thankful that i can afford it and have so many toys that i enjoy. Its no different than playing music, alone, for joy. Its also good playing w others, when i want to.

Its ok to be ourselves. Might as well be happy.
Otoh, new folks can lead us to grow and see new horizons.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Perception is everything in this hobby. People assume that I am wealthy, that I have surveillance cameras, and that I am the only guy with a hobby like this. 
Hence the idea that we are lonely bunch.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm fine out here 2 miles out of town. I like the peace and quiet. One train buddy in town and a former one 30 miles away. See each out here every other month or so, but most of the time it's just me. Wife is not big on watching the trains but that is fine. I sit out and as they go around I think and relax. Tried open houses and newspaper articles, but didn't amount to anything , now just glad to keep a low profile. Most club members are in eastern Nebraska and none venture out here, only know a few of them. Nice people, but too far for me to drive and probably the same for them. I still build stuff and read the forums but do run a train about every day. No shelf queens!


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

A MLS map of members would be cool Jerry. It would help the noobs tremendously. we can look at the map and say," hey, they are not far from me. I wonder if I could pick their brain about this and that." Lets face it, someone in Michigan is not going to build a layout the same way as someone in florida. the environment is different.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Used to be a map like that on here, WAY back.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

NTCGRR said:


> Thats why I came out of the closet and admitted to being a "garden railroader" and started having open houses and got onto MLS.


...............................
Boy Marty.. You his the nail on the head as same here, but country living out here is slowly getting closed in a bit.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Used to be a map like that on here, WAY back.


I forgot when and why it was discontinued but it was nice while it lasted.

GR used to print a list of clubs around the country. I think they still have it but you have to go online to find it.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Do I get lonely, yes, but prefer to be alone unless its with another on the spectrum that shares my interest in trains. All the others I have tried to be friends with do not last as we are unable to communicate on the same level. That being said, trains make a great solitary hobby if you want them to be! Mike


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I just ran across this old topic of mine from 10 years ago and it occurred to me that with COVID 19 there is a new reason to ask if we are out of touch with fellow hobbiests?

Alternatively it may be simply us getting older or the lack of railroads directly impacting our lives.

I often go weeks at a time without running a train and seldom go anywhere. It’s not a problem - just different.

Opinions?

Jerry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I prefer to be alone, well just me and the dog so this COVID lock down really has made no change in my life. Take care of the house and Play Trains when ever I please. Mostly like to build'modify trains or accessories. I run weather permitting and have a few Email contacts I 'talk' to regularly. Simple and easy life, especially since retiring 4 years ago. Hope to do this for a very long time.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm fine alone, not too big on meetings or very many people. Used to get nervous at Marty's. I run quite a bit, like to sit out on the deck, I call it 'silence and sun'. Sometimes I turn on the sound, but fine without it.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> I'm fine alone, not too big on meetings or very many people. Used to get nervous at Marty's. I run quite a bit, like to sit out on the deck, I call it 'silence and sun'. Sometimes I turn on the sound, but fine without it.


Hi Jerry,

I miss Marty’s but don’t travel anymore.

I hope you are well.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, doing fine. We don't travel either. I still do train stuff, also read a lot on my Kindle. Drive the old Galaxie when the weather is okay.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I started this topic 10 years ago but found the replies so interesting that I thought it worth reviving as I “revive” my layouts.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Being a repair guy with many spare parts hanging around, I do not get lonely and do keep somewhat busy. Doing repairs has a great benefit as I have run many engines that I could never afford.


----------

